# Wood Working Show 2012



## sikrap

Isn't it a great show?? Its almost always the last weekend in March, but I'm pretty sure its changed in 2013.


----------



## huntter2022

The show was awesome 
Still missed Rick again .
Sikrap @ show will be March 23rd & 24th, 2013
Rick , that looks like the bear from Earthworks , They were in the corner booth If that is So , Tony did the craving really nice people .


----------



## Rick13403

David, 
That is the bear from Earth Works and they were real nice. That was the first booth we saw and Bear went right out to the Jeep before I went any further. It had to be around 10:30am. 
This is a great show and we are making plans for the next one.


----------



## empeg9000

I really wanted to attend that. I am bummed I missed it.


----------



## huntter2022

Rick , you walked right by me then if you were there at 1030 I was at the lathe booth making a pen then.


----------



## Rick13403

If that is the case David, I took your picture! There were 2 people working the lathe, one a woman and the other was a man. I'll check the rest of the pictures and post it when I get home.


----------

